# Gravely Exhaust!!!



## dubaff73 (Jun 6, 2011)

So I got this nice 1950 L model....and I went to replace the exhaust....Anyone want to guess what happened? 

The studs broke off...I tried to drill and broke 2 drill bits in it (yes I used cutting fluid and started with small bits and was slow about it...) And then I tried an easy out and the ear broke off the flange. Any suggestions? Or does anyone know of someone up in RI that can repair cast iron? 

On the other hand I do have a spare jug that is bored .020 over. If I were to swap that out would I have to only change the rings to the .020 rings or would I have to also find a larger cylinder?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bummer! I would take it to a machine shop ( cylinder ) and let them fix it and use high temp anti sieze when bolting it back up, they do this kind of stuff all the time and are very reasonabl.


----------

